# Springfield, MO HERF (SMERF) - July 19th?



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Hey Ya'll,

volum and I are planning a Springfield, MO HERF on Saturday July 19th. Anyone up for it? We are still working out the details, but right now I'm thinking that we might do an afternoon at one of the downtown cigar bars, and then spend the evening at the Fox & Hound for appetizers, drinks and pool... I've talked to a buddy who works at a local cigar shop and he is going to bring some boxes of interesting cigars to share (read: FREE CIGARS .

This will be our first time to ever organize a herf, so any tips would be welcome!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Should I take the overwhelming lack of a response to mean that there is no interest?


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I f I still lived there I would love to . I used to live north of there in Greenfield I used to own a restaurant called the RED BARN ever heard of it. It is on lake stockton. Pat


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

The wife and I are planning a get away weekend for July. We usually go to KC but I may be able to convince her to go to Springfield. She understands my love of cigars and we have yet to meet any cigar smokers who we didn't enjoy thier company. Her only requirement is a excellent dinner she prefers seafood me a big fat juicy steak. We both enjoy a great after dinner cigar.

With 4 kids it's hard to get a baby sitter other than a grandparent so we have to get a weekend where one or both grandmothers is available.

The last few herfs I hoped to attend didn't work out so I'm going to try extra hard this time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to post in here yet, but let's give it a little time. We can promote it at the Hillbilly Herf, may be able to get more support. I may also be able to get some more people that aren't on CS to come out.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Keep me informed.....we may make a run up there. If you need any help planning, let me know. You both have my email.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be keeping this in mind guys. I may be able to trick a KC area brother or two into coming down as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> I'll be keeping this in mind guys. I may be able to trick a KC area brother or two into coming down as well.


That'd be awesome if you could make it!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a "maybe" for this. With how crazy my life is right now, I won't be able to commit until closer to the day.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

This is on my radar. I'll see what we can do about getting the NWA crew up there.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Right now the plan is for golf in the morning for those interested, lunch at a great local place, and then dinner/drinks/pool at another cigar friendly establishment. Also, I think a few of our B&M stores are going to kick in some freebies, which is always a good thing!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> I'll be keeping this in mind guys. I *may be able to trick a KC area brother *or two into coming down as well.


Hey ... as it just so happens, I'm easily tricked ! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I suppose we should start getting a list of who might be attending.

1. volum


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

1. volum
2. CaddoMoney (95% sure)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1. volum
2. CaddoMoney (95% sure)
3: monsoon


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Doug if you bring your sheep, I'll make it 100% :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1. volum
2. CaddoMoney (95% sure)
3. monsoon
4. ultramag


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw heck, now that Pseudo Pakistani Chad is coming... 

1. volum
2. CaddoMoney (pseudo 100% sure)
3. monsoon
4. ultramag


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Aw heck, now that Pseudo Pakistani Chad is coming...


You're gonna confuse K-Rat if you call me that. He'll think all Pakistani people are from Missouri.  It's good to know I'm a uniter of the people though.:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cool! Good group already!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

volum said:


> Cool! Good group already!


Na, GREAT group - remember Chad is the overalls that holds our herfs together! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> remember Chad is the overalls that holds our herfs together! :ss


:r:r:r That's awesome!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Well, since I'm the instigator I might as well go, so put me down. 

Still working out some details. I'm in Nashville at the moment, but I will be working on this more when I get back next week.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Can I get a headcount on who might be up for a round of golf on that Saturday morning? I'm looking for people that like to have fun, and you sure as hell don't have to be good. Come on, who's with me?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dkbmusic said:


> Can I get a headcount on who might be up for a round of golf on that Saturday morning? I'm looking for people that like to have fun, and you sure as hell don't have to be good. Come on, who's with me?


I'd like to golf, but it depends on what time I can get free that day. Where you wanting to golf at?


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

volum said:


> I'd like to golf, but it depends on what time I can get free that day. Where you wanting to golf at?


It will be in the morning, between 8-9 am, and probably either at Rivercut or perhaps Millwood.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bumpity.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

dkbmusic said:


> It will be in the morning, between 8-9 am, and probably either at Rivercut or perhaps Millwood.


Rivercut is hosting the Springfield City Championship but I haven't gotten tee times yet, so that may or may not be an option for you guys.

I'll try and swing by Fox & Hound for a cigar after the round, though.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

What time are you guys planning on getting the show on the road??? We're trying to get our plans a little more organized for things like what time we're heading down. No interest in the pasture pool. Is Just for Him in the plans??? Thanks for the info.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> What time are you guys planning on getting the show on the road??? We're trying to get our plans a little more organized for things like what time we're heading down. No interest in the pasture pool. Is Just for Him in the plans??? Thanks for the info.


Donovan is organizing golf in the morning at around 8-9am, which means we'll probably be meeting for lunch at Fox and Hound around noon. We'll probably head to one of the cigar lounges downtown for dinner, And we can hit Just for Him in between.

So all that to say, meeting up at Fox and Hound around noon would be my guess. Donovan can chime in here with any changes or suggestions he may have.

You guys just making a day trip out of it?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

volum said:


> You guys just making a day trip out of it?


Pretty much Justin, I think we'll be looking at arriving noonish - 1 pm. Doug and whoever else may ride down with us will have to leave KC a couple hours before we leave here. Sounds like that itenerary fits our schedule pretty well. Will wait and see what Donovan has to add. I know I want to hit Just for Him while I'm down there. Other than that, not many concerns other than having a good time herfing again. :tu

Looking forward to seeing ya'll again!!!:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> Looking forward to seeing ya'll again!!!:chk


WOOT !!!!! :tpd:


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I had toyed with the idea of coming to repay you good brothers for your participation in the Hillbilly Herf. However, that date runs smack into my vacation. We'll be in Maine. Ya'll have a great time and raise one to the northeast! I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

jbo said:


> I had toyed with the idea of coming to repay you good brothers for your participation in the Hillbilly Herf. However, that date runs smack into my vacation. We'll be in Maine. Ya'll have a great time and raise one to the northeast! I'll be thinking about you.


We'll miss ya, but I'll burn a nice in your honor!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

So far I'm not having any takers for golf, so I may just screw you guys (that's a figure of speach) and play on Sunday. If that's the case, then it looks like Fox & Hound around noon, JFH in the afternoon for those that are so inclined, and then one of the downtown cigar bars that evening for dinner (still confirming which restaurant).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dkbmusic said:


> so I may just screw you guys (that's a figure of speech)


Good then you explained yourself there...with all the sheep stories and stories of Nebraska I've heard from these guys, you might have been "pseudo-hurtin'" 

Seriously though, no golf for me...got my daughter in the morning.

Have you narrowed down the choices for downtown?

Do you still have that coupon I sent you for Fox and Hound?


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

volum said:


> We'll miss ya, but I'll burn a nice in your honor!


Yeah, I'll be doing something boring like lounging around the ocean where the average high is 79...looking at seals...and sitting on the porch smoking a cigar and thinking of Springfield, MO.  Here's where we're staying for the weekend.

http://www.blackfriarinn.com/


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

volum said:


> Have you narrowed down the choices for downtown?
> 
> Do you still have that coupon I sent you for Fox and Hound?


I still have the F&H coupon, and I'm going to try and narrow down the downtown choices today.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Checked out a couple of downtown places. Tell me what you guys think about these options:


The Red Room @ Flame Steakhouse - this place is huge and very elegant. However, the food is pretty pricey, and the lighting is dim (and we already have a few dim bulbs in this group as it is. Har har!). Beautiful place, but it will run some $$$.
Romeo & Juliet Cigar Bar @ Bijan's - a little more affordable then the Red Room. Still upscale and classy, better lighting, a few plasma TV's, and plenty of seating (I think).
The Mud Lounge (back porch) - way more casual than the other two, the Mud Lounge has a huge beer selection, awesome coffee drinks (with and w/o alcohol), and some nice sandwich and appetizer selections.
Bailey's American Grill - we could eat and smoke outside. Good food, outdoor bar, but we would be subject to the weather

I can find a couple of others, but this is where I'm at thus far. Opinions?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I'm a Mud Lounge type of guy from your descriptions. Thanks for the leg work your putting into this Donovan.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> I think I'm a Mud Lounge type of guy from your descriptions. Thanks for the leg work your putting into this Donovan.


:tpd: You had me at _coffee_ :chk


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I think I'm starting to sense a trend here.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dkbmusic said:


> I think I'm starting to sense a trend here.


I'm actually good with whatever you decide. I just like my coffee. :tu

I'm sure that if you decide to host at a fancier spot, Chad will wear his Sunday-best Teamsters cap & overalls for the occasion.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd vote a big No on The Red Room. You don't want to see what happens when Chad and Doug are in dim light. Besides, lighting is imperative for good youtube videos.

I'm all about slingin' some Mud tho. :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> I'm all about slingin' some Mud tho. :ss


I'm kind of noticing that here lately.  BTW, don't forget to bring back my leather butt-less overalls. You've borrowed them long enough! :gn Besides, the you-tube community is clammering for a new pipe smoking vid.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> I'm kind of noticing that here lately.  BTW, don't forget to bring back my leather butt-less overalls. You've borrowed them long enough! :gn Besides, the you-tube community is clammering for a new pipe smoking vid.


:r:r:r This is gonna be fun...Springfield won't know what hit 'em....


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

monsoon said:


> I'm actually good with whatever you decide. I just like my coffee. :tu
> 
> I'm sure that if you decide to host at a fancier spot, Chad will wear his Sunday-best Teamsters cap & overalls for the occasion.


Enjoy a cup and good cigar for me. Really wish I could be there.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> I'd vote a big No on The Red Room. You don't want to see what happens when Chad and Doug are in dim light. Besides, lighting is imperative for good youtube videos.
> 
> I'm all about slingin' some Mud tho. :ss


Hey...leave Chad alone! He was nice enough to wear his Hillbilly tuxedo to the herf, after all. That was a classy thing for him to do!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Okay fellow gorillas, arrangements have been finalized. Here's the plan:
*
Saturday July 19th, 2008*

*12:00 Noon:*
Fox & Hound
2035 E Independence St
Springfield, MO 65804
(417) 890-6289

Some free chips & salsa, wings, pizza and two hours of free pool for those that are so inclined. Very good beer selection as well.

*
Late Afternoon:*
Your choice of:


Fox & Hound
The Mud Lounge (they open at 4pm)
Just For Him hang

*Evening (5-6PM)*
The Mud Lounge
321 E Walnut St
Springfield, MO 65806
(417) 865-6964

Hanging on the back porch. Inside is no-smoking. Great beer selection, gourmet coffee (with and without alcohol), nice appetizers, fondue, etc).

I have talked to our local B&M, and I know that Ron from The Humidor is donating some cigars, and also Tobacco World and Just For Him think they will probably get in the spirit and donate some cigars as well.

Also, I'm having some posters made, which I will link to here once they are ready, and will be posting them at the area stores. Feel free to invite your non-CS friends...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Also, I'm having some posters made, which I will link to here once they are ready, and will be posting them at the area stores.


SMERF HERF Posters? Now that's cool!

2 week + 1 day bump!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Here's the first draft of the poster. A few changes needed. Any suggestions?








​


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

That looks really good Donovan - I've never been to a herf that had it's own poster made up for it. That's about as pseudo official as it gets! Just 2 more weeks guys - I can't wait!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

New poster with new title.








​


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good Donovan. Just think, one of these days I can tell my grand-kids I was at the inagural SMERF in the summer of 2008. :ss


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Looks good Donovan. Just think, one of these days I can tell my grand-kids I was at the inagural SMERF in the summer of 2008. :ss


I can only imagine how excited and proud you must be. 

I've got several people that are non-CS members that are going to be there, and they are all REALLY looking forward to this. I think this is going to be a great time.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

A herf with a poster...now that's class...good thing I'm not going to be there. Of course I could wear my best pair of overalls....nah, I'd still drag the class down.  Ya'll have a great time.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Alright fellas, all of the local stores have posters posted, and I think they are all going to throw in some goodies to be disbursed. We are less than two weeks away from Smerf'in!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Only 9-days away! I'm heading over to Just For Him in a few minutes to see if we can convince them to donate some goodies. Wish me luck!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Only 9-days away! I'm heading over to Just For Him in a few minutes to see if we can convince them to donate some goodies. Wish me luck!


Use The Force man... if all else fails, let 'em know that THE Chad is coming to town - that'll convince 'em. :ss

I can't wait until next weekend!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Use The Force man... if all else fails, let 'em know that THE Chad is coming to town - that'll convince 'em. :ss
> 
> I can't wait until next weekend!!!


You've got a big responsibility, my friend...you're gonna have to herf for the both of us.  Ya'll have a GREAT time!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Alright, talked to Judy at Just For Him. She is going to hook us up with donations of both cigars and pipe tobacco! I know that Ron from The Humidor is bringing some of both, and Don Johnson from Tobacco World has said that he will donate some goodies as well. Let's make sure we show these people some love for supporting our habit.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dkbmusic said:


> Alright, talked to Judy at Just For Him. She is going to hook us up with donations of both cigars and pipe tobacco! I know that Ron from The Humidor is bringing some of both, and Don Johnson from Tobacco World has said that he will donate some goodies as well. Let's make sure we show these people some love for supporting our habit.


I'm beginning to like Springfield


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Alright, talked to Judy at Just For Him. She is going to hook us up with donations of both cigars and pipe tobacco! I know that Ron from The Humidor is bringing some of both, and Don Johnson from Tobacco World has said that he will donate some goodies as well. Let's make sure we show these people some love for supporting our habit.


Awesome job man! Call off The Chad. :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Awesome job man! Call off The Chad. :ss


Some things just can't be stopped once they're set in motion Andrew. Looking forward to next weekend. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ultramag said:


> Some things just can't be stopped once they're set in motion Andrew.


 :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Alright fellers, one week and counting!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

5 days.

Nooch!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm running down to Joplin in the morning on Saturday to pick up some parts for my car. Not sure how long it will take, but I'll join up with you guys when I get back.

This is gonna be a party!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

All plans have been confirmed, so we should be good to go. In the event that we have more than 30 people we will need to move the evening activities to another location. I've got a backup chosen, just in case.

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

volum said:


> I'm running down to Joplin in the morning on Saturday to pick up some parts for my car. Not sure how long it will take, but I'll join up with you guys when I get back.
> 
> This is gonna be a party!


I'm driving through Joplin on the way to Springfield, I don't mind picking anything up on the way if needed. Get with me via PM if I can help.

We're almost there gentlemen - I have a "little" shipment on the way that will help with the festivities. :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone's status changed on attending?

Last I saw, this was the list:

1. volum
2. CaddoMoney (pseudo 100% sure)
3. monsoon
4. ultramag

As far as I know all of the Northwest Arkansas Crew are busy with sheep this weekend or in Maine. Rumor had it that Jachin might be heading down but haven't heard much out of him lately.

I just wanted to make sure that I ordered enough Madagascarian Vanilla Creamossias for my fellow BOTLs.

As a side note, Dirty Uncle Fred just might show up - yup, that's a Donkey Punch shirt he's wearin'.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be there but I don't know when I will arrive or how long I will be able to stay yet. It looks like I will probably have to leave around 5pm.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dantzig said:


> I will be there but I don't know when I will arrive or how long I will be able to stay yet. It looks like I will probably have to leave around 5pm.


WOOT! Your partner in crime coming too? For you know, sheep reservations. :ss


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> WOOT! Your partner in crime coming too? For you know, sheep reservations. :ss


Nope, not this time. She has to work. Pick me out a hypoallergenic sheep this time, please. The hives I got last time were no fun at all


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> Nope, not this time. She has to work. Pick me out a hypoallergenic sheep this time, please. The hives I got last time were no fun at all


"sheep" ..... "hives" ...... "donkey punch" ..... is it too late to back out ? :mn


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> "sheep" ..... "hives" ...... "donkey punch" ..... is it too late to back out ? :mn


Oh you're in my friend. :ss

I believe THE Chad might have to kidnap you and bring you down if you try to back out.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CaddoMoney said:


> Oh you're in my friend. :ss
> 
> I believe THE Chad might have to kidnap you and bring you down if you try to back out.


oh, ... like *that* hasn't been done before. 

I'm counting the minutes, brother.....I'll be there. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice photo Andrew! I hope that guy in the photo does show up, he's looks like a party waiting to happen.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

volum said:


> Nice photo Andrew! I hope that guy in the photo does show up, he's looks like a party waiting to happen.


Dirty Uncle Fred IS a party waiting to happen - but I don't know if he'll show up or not, he's a bit sketchy sometimes.

For those of you who don't know, Dirty Uncle Fred is that uncle that everyone has in their family that's well... just a little bit dirty. He's the guy that you "accidentally" forget to invite to the family reunion on account of the embarrassing jokes that he told you Great Aunt Gertrude at The Great Thanksgiving of '79. That same year he brought his 4 hound dogs and fed them from the table. Granted he was banished from family events since then but he still manages to show up.

If you don't think that you have a Dirty Uncle Fred in the family, take a look in the mirror... he's probably you. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> If you don't think that you have a Dirty Uncle Fred in the family, take a look in the mirror... he's probably you. :ss


:r Hmmm...I don't think I'm him...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

volum said:


> :r Hmmm...I don't think I'm him...


(sigh) ... *All* the dirty Uncle Freds say that.  :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(gratuitous "We're gunna herf tomorrow" thread bump)

:chk :mn: chk







:mn :chk :mn :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

monsoon said:


> (gratuitous "We're gunna herf tomorrow" thread bump)
> 
> :chk :mn: chk
> 
> ...


I stepped outside this morning and noticed a familiar smell in the air...it's starting to smell like herf in Springfield.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

wait... there's a herf????... in Springfield?!!??!?! How'd I miss that one :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> wait... there's a herf????... in Springfield?!!??!?! How'd I miss that one :ss


Oh dang...he found out...now he'll probably bring along his dirty uncle...


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I just confirmed venues again yesterday, and we are a go. Also, this afternoon I'm picking up goodies from Just For Him and Tobacco World. In the event that we have over 30 people show up for the evening HERF we will have to move to a different location, but I've got a few places in mind should the need arise...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Some "little" friends showed up yesterday via UPS they're going to join us. :ss

I guess I'd better start printing out maps and what not just so I don't get lost. 

Countn' em' down' gentlemen!

If any of you guys have seen anything at our little B&M that you'd like for me to bring up let me know.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

T-minus 20 hours!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

(gratuitous "We're gunna herf today" thread bump)

:chk :mn: chk







:mn :chk :mn :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Herfin' in about 4 hours!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Headin' north gentlemen, see you in a few hours. :ss

Herf on!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CaddoMoney said:


> Headin' north gentlemen, see you in a few hours. :ss
> 
> Herf on!


sitting at Chad's pad . . . . you all will have to ask him how great his DirectTV service is. . . . . . see you guys in a few !


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry I had to jet out early today just wanted to say thanks to Donavan for putting one together in springfield . Can't wait on the next one . Nice to see our KC and Fayetteville friends. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent time! As always I'm taken aback by generosity. 
Great tobac
Great smokes
Great conversation
Great Beer!
Thanks to everyone that came to visit us in Springfield.

p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahhhhhhh ..... home, sweet home ... which is much more than I can say for the possum with a death wish, that I met on the way here.

Great time . . . had an absolute blast. Thanks for the Springfield hospitality, gentlemen . . . was great seeing old faces and meeting new ones. The kindness and generosity of herfers never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It was good to herf with everyone. Thanks for everyone that traveled in from out of town. Can't wait for another herf!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, it was an amazing time as usual. I think Donovan may have raised the bar for the herf. Lot's of neat little touches over the day yesterday man, it really came through how much time and effort you put into this. Thanks to Justin (volum) for shepherding us around to local B&M's so we could show our thanks for their support of the day. Looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry I missed a Herf so close to me. I live in the STL area, but caught the post just today. Let me know when the next Springfield Herf is going to be and I'll be there.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Waynegro1 said:


> Sorry I missed a Herf so close to me. I live in the STL area, but caught the post just today. Let me know when the next Springfield Herf is going to be and I'll be there.


We'll let ya know! Always glad to have another.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Well *that* was an awesome time. Thank you all so much for your hospitality and generosity.

I have so many great memories of the first SMERF herf - next year I'm staying in town so I can hang out a bit longer with everyone. (YES, there will be a next year - Donovan and Justin that's your mission) That three hour drive home wasn't fun solo - apparently my jedi ninja night vision skills are going down the drain as I get older...

The food and drinks at both locations were stellar. 
The things that the B&Ms kicked in were more than awesome.
The battle of the holy lance was nothing less than epic. 
The genorisity from my fellow BOTLs was incrediable. 
Above all else, the friendship and fellowship that is the zen of the herf is something that I can't put into words.

I thank you all for an amazing weekend!

I hope that all of our herfin' paths cross again sooner than later. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> I hope that all of our herfin' paths cross again sooner than later. :ss


Oh they will....


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Awesome SMERF, fellas! Thanks to everyone for attending. Every guy there was a tremendous asset to the cause. It was awesome to see the generosity from the group. For those of you that weren't there, the generosity was even extended to people that weren't part of the SMERF! We were passing out free cigars to other patrons! Amazing group of guys, and I'm already planning the next SMERF!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like ya'll had a great time. I'm sorry I missed it, but you guys were in my thoughts!


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

so it sounds like to me that the ball needs to be rolling on another smerf. :gn


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I'm already thinking about the next one. Anyone have suggestions on what they'd like from the next SMERF? Also, how often (realistically) should we try to do this?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm already thinking about the next one. Anyone have suggestions on what they'd like from the next SMERF? Also, how often (realistically) should we try to do this?


I would think twice a year would be doable.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya know what......
I was just looking at the tags for this thread and realized that I really missed out on something.

I also have a couple of questions.....
1) Are your sheep down there scared of heights?
2) Any good cliffs nearby?


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where's the pictures?!?! :mn

It sounds like you guys had a lot of fun. Color me completely jealous. Now show me the carnage!

As a wise man once typed: If you don't have pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got no pics...I guess it didn't happen!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Sad as it is, I don't think anyone took any pics. We had to protect the innoccent. Of course, the only innocent at the SMERF was the sheep.

That poor, poor sheep... The goat at least put up a better fight.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Maybe we should try this next time:


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Might last longer than this one:


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

oh. wow. Yeah, Sheep are like Fight Club, you're not supposed to talk about it...

Crystal - in regards to the pics, I lugged my camera bag around all day but never took it out - I'll have to make up for it at the next one. 

It would be cool if we could come up with a pseudo schedule with the SMERF herf 2x a year, the Hillbilly Herf 2x a year, and whatever the KC crew wants to do 2x a year - then we could potentially have a herf every other month for those that wanted to herf more or for people that couldn't make it to one could hit up another a month down the road. Just a thought. 

If anyone is ever in the area, my back porch is always open - as are my guest rooms (the pink one is for THE Chad).


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

CaddoMoney said:


> It would be cool if we could come up with a pseudo schedule with the SMERF herf 2x a year, the Hillbilly Herf 2x a year, and whatever the KC crew wants to do 2x a year - then we could potentially have a herf every other month for those that wanted to herf more or for people that couldn't make it to one could hit up another a month down the road. Just a thought.


I'd be up for that... It would be nice to have an event like that every other month... I'll start thinking about a date in October or early November... January/February here is a bitch...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> Where's the pictures?!?! :mn
> 
> It sounds like you guys had a lot of fun. Color me completely jealous. Now show me the carnage!
> 
> As a wise man once typed: If you don't have pics, it didn't happen.


We decided not to take any pics as an added incentive to get people who were too cool to ride down with me and Doug to attend next time. :ss



dkbmusic said:


> Sad as it is, I don't think anyone took any pics. We had to protect the innoccent. Of course, the only innocent at the SMERF was the sheep.
> 
> That poor, poor sheep... The goat at least put up a better fight.


Legal Disclaimer: No sheep were actually harmed in the making of this SMERF. :bn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> If anyone is ever in the area, my back porch is always open - as are my guest rooms (the pink one is for THE Chad).


Sweet, thanks Andrew!!! It'll be just like waking up at home. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag said:


> We decided not to take any pics as an added incentive to get people who were too cool to ride down with me and Doug to attend next time. :ss


So noted. :tg


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Sad as it is, I don't think anyone took any pics. We had to protect the innoccent. Of course, the only innocent at the SMERF was the sheep.
> 
> That poor, poor sheep... The goat at least put up a better fight.


You guys should be terribly ashamed of yourselves. No pictures!!! How are those of us who live vicariously through you guys supposed to feel good about ourselves?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> You guys should be terribly ashamed of yourselves. No pictures!!! How are those of us who live vicariously through you guys supposed to feel good about ourselves?


Trust me, you guys really don't want pictures... I'll reenact some of it sometimes in person with hand gestures, three rusty fishhooks, a pineapple, and war paint.

It was HERF-icious. And then some.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Trust me, you guys really don't want pictures... I'll reenact some of it sometimes in person with *hand gestures, three rusty fishhooks, a pineapple, and war paint.*
> 
> It was HERF-icious. And then some.


:r

I knew I could count on you guys to do it up right. Just one question...

What did you do to that poor poor pineapple?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> :r
> 
> I knew I could count on you guys to do it up right. Just one question...
> 
> What did you do to that poor poor pineapple?


The first rule of the SMERF HERF is that you do not talk about SMERF HERF. :ss
The second rule of the SMERF HERF is that you do not talk about SMERF HERF. :ss
The third rule of the SMERF HERF is that you do not talk about SMERF HERF. :ss

Pssst.... Rumor has it that THE Chad will post a Youtube video on it when I give him back his leather chaps. 

Crystal - I'm working up a PM for you, didn't want you to think that I forgot about you. You should really consider coming to the next one.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> What did you do to that poor poor pineapple?


There's a strict "don't ask / don't tell" policy in place, Crystal. We've been sworn to secrecy ....... as long as Chad and Andrew keep up the monthly payments, that is.

When the checks stop comming, the great "Pipeapple Incident" hits YouTube.

:mn


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> There's a strict "don't ask / don't tell" policy in place, Crystal. We've been sworn to secrecy ....... as long as Chad and Andrew keep up the monthly payments, that is.
> 
> When the checks stop comming, the great "Pipeapple Incident" hits YouTube.


Overnighting. That "other site" doesn't allow payments for such things. :ss


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey.... I'll be in that area the first weekend of October for my birthday. Can you suggest any cigar shops or lounges I should check out??

Thanks!! :w


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

MrsCigarLover said:


> Hey.... I'll be in that area the first weekend of October for my birthday. Can you suggest any cigar shops or lounges I should check out??




Absolutely!

The first and last weekend of the month I suggest going to The Humidor. The guy that works on the weekend's name is Ron. He's a CS member and a heck of a guy! Tell him you are a CS member, and he'll take good care of you. Ron usually works from about 3-8pm on Saturdays, and all day Sunday (I think they are open 10-5 on Sunday).

The Humidor
2728 S Glenstone Ave
Springfield, MO 65804
(417) 887-9619

Another good place with a great selection and a place to sit and smoke is Just For Him. JFH is probably the best known and most popular cigar shop in town.

Just For Him
1334 E Battlefield St
Springfield, MO 65804 (417) 886-8380

Finally, Don Johnson's Tobacco World has a pretty nice selection as well, but there isn't really a place to hang out and talk.

Tobacco World
1420 S Glenstone Ave
Springfield, MO 65804
(417) 890-1978

Enjoy!


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

Great! Thanks for the info!!

:tu


----------

